# zugverlegung am Fanes V4



## Gravity-Freak (16. Januar 2016)

Servus gemeinde

ich habe mich heute mal mit dem Thema zugverlegung beim alutech Fanes beschäftigt
kann mir jemand mal fotos von so einer zugvelegung (insbesondere unterm tretlager) machen 
oder ein coach von alutech sagen wie sich der entwickler das so vorgestellt hat

hab das heute das erste mal in natura bei einer bekannten gesehn die ein fanes faehrt und das sah etwas sehr abenteuerlich aus 

liegen die beiden leitungen von schaltwerk und bremse da wirklich so frei rum oder gibts da den stein des weisen 
ich baue das fanes v4 gerade auf und bin gerade am überlegen ob da nicht a stahlflexleitung sinn macht wenn das da so ungeschützt unterm tretlager rumhängt !!!!

stichwort schäden an den leitungen durch aufsetzen an steinen und stufen 

lg micha


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Januar 2016)

Hi, 
hier ist der Verlauf zum Schaltwerk:



 
Ich denke du meinst Hinterradbremse und Umwerfer.
Bild vom Verlauf zum Umwerfer kann ich dir machen. Bremse hab ich noch außen verlegt.
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Januar 2016)

Gravity-Freak schrieb:


> Servus gemeinde
> 
> liegen die beiden leitungen von schaltwerk und bremse da wirklich so frei rum oder gibts da den stein des weisen
> ich baue das fanes v4 gerade auf und bin gerade am überlegen ob da nicht a stahlflexleitung sinn macht wenn das da so ungeschützt unterm tretlager rumhängt !!!!
> ...



Ich hatte da früher auch Bedenken , aber in den vielen Jahren in denen ich schon radel hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Bodenkontakt mit dem Tretlagerrohr.
Wenn ich aufgesessen bin , dann mit den Kettenblättern oder dem Bashguard.


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. Januar 2016)

Schaltzug hinten hab ich intern gelegt, so wie OliverKaa es hier zeigt.

Bremse habe ich extern gelassen. Hierfür hast du überall die Halterungen.
Und direkt am Tretlagerlager hast du am Lager der Kettenstrebe extra eine Halterung für die Bremsleitung.
Das ging Problemlos.

Nur die Leitung für dn Umwerfer fide ich nicht optimal gelöst. Aber da passiert nichts, da du ja zuerst mit dem Kettenblatt aufsetzt.


----------



## OliverKaa (18. Januar 2016)

So, hier der Umwerfer. 
Der andere Ausgang sollte für die Bremse sein.
Berichtigt mich falls ich Blödsinn verzapfe!


----------



## Der_Torsten (18. Januar 2016)

so hab ich es auch gemacht.  sieht komisch aus.  funktioniert aber gut.


----------



## Cy-baer (21. Januar 2016)

Bin auch gerade dabei mir das Fanes 4.0 in L aufzubauen. Schade das sich die Leitung für die Bremse hinten nicht innen verlegen läßt.


----------



## OliverKaa (21. Januar 2016)

warum gehts nicht?


----------



## Jakten (21. Januar 2016)

Ööööhhh, lässt sich doch im Unterrohr verlegen. Oder meinst du auch in der Kettenstrebe wie auf der Antriebsseite?


----------



## OliverKaa (21. Januar 2016)

Hier sollte die Bremse rauskommen


----------



## Cy-baer (21. Januar 2016)

Ja stimmt durchs Unterrohr kann man es noch legen aber durch die Schwinge halt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (23. Januar 2016)

meine Erkenntnis heute: Wenn man versucht ne Fanes 4.0 und RS Reverb Connectamajig zu verheiraten, hat man für die nächsten Jahre genug gefingert


----------



## rouvenfox (28. Januar 2016)

heyho also ich bin momentan dabei mir mein Fanes aufzubauen.
habe nun auch endlich meine drähte gezogen damit ich alles schön innen durch ziehen kann 
den schalzug habe ich innen verlegt(am unterrohr seitlich raus kommend) und ihn dann hinterm kettenblatt der kurbel in die nächste öffnung verlegt.
die bremse kommt bei mir unten raus geht an der schwinge durch den clip und dann sind bei mir an der schwinge clips zum einführen bis zum sattel.
sehe es so als sinnvollste lösung.
falls es jemand so hatte und probleme damit bitte haut es raus 
kann heute abend gerne bilder davon machen falls sich jemand es nicht ganz vorstellen kann 
grüße raus..


----------



## rouvenfox (28. Januar 2016)

also hier die versprochenen bilder von der zugverlegung wie ich sie gewählt habe.
grüße


----------



## Cy-baer (29. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Bilder werde mich am WE auch mal dran machen.


----------



## rouvenfox (29. Januar 2016)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder werde mich am WE auch mal dran machen.



viel spaß dabei nimm nen etwas steiferen draht dafür und dann kannst fummeln


----------



## jokmax (23. Februar 2016)

Servus,
ich wollte an mein Fanes 4.0 die D.O.S.S von Fox montieren. Die  Leitung dafür wollte ich seitlich am Oberrohr montieren, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es dort gar keine Befestigungen dafür gibt. Hat da jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi-midas (24. Februar 2016)

Es gibt aufklebbare Zughalter von Jagwire.


----------



## jokmax (1. März 2016)

Danke für das Bild und dem Tipp.


----------



## ams-rider (29. April 2018)

Mal grad aus Interesse: Sind beim Fanes 4.0 die Außenhüllen auch im Rahmen durchgängig oder gibt es an den Ein- und Ausgängen Anschläge und im Rahmen laufen dann nur noch die Bowdenzüge?

Bei meinem alten Cube Rahmen liefen innen nur die Bowdenzüge, das sieht mir hier aber nicht danach aus. Wenn es nicht so sein sollte, wie wird dann verhindert, dass die Außenhüllen im Rahmen klappern?


----------



## Der_Torsten (30. April 2018)

Die Hüllen sind durchgängig im Rahmen verlegt.
Ich finde das auch besser, da so kein Dreck an den Zug kommt. 
Bei mir klappert da nichts. Warum??? Keine Abnung, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an geschwungenem Unterrohr.


----------



## ams-rider (30. April 2018)

Okay super, danke!
Wenn es bisher kein Problem war, hacke ich lieber nicht zuviel drauf rum, bevor es noch eins wird.


----------

